# Accidental stabilization



## VotTak (Jul 12, 2017)

I was trying to stabilize mammoth tooth... Realizing that I do not have enough Cactus Juice to cover it I put it in plastic bad. In order for that bag to maintain position I used pieces of mappa burl received from Dario... Sorry Dario... I was in a hurry so those were the only pieces under my reach... Well long story short... that plastic bag did not hold Cactus Juice and when I look at it half an hour later all my wood blkanks were in the juice as well...
So I had no other choice but to stabilize them as well. After baking they do not look that bad. I might probably go through another color(probably red) to try to fill those unstabilized areas. But even in this stage blanks do not look horrible.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2017)

I've got some of Dario's Mappa Burl that I haven't stabilized yet and was thinking of using some color on. That looks great, Stepan! I think it will really pop well with a second color and I think red is a good choice - red and blue seem to make each other pop when done together in double dyed blanks.


----------



## VotTak (Jul 12, 2017)

You are absolutely right Matt... Red would compliment it... And I see that it needs to be done. Another thing was that it was as I call "accidental" stabilization... so I did not really paid attention how these blanks were stabilized... and some might stick out of juice... anyway "accident"... But I really do not like that unstabilized areas of white color, besides these will go for knife blanks and those blanks better be stabilized completely

Reactions: Like 2


----------

